# Vitus 24 Plus - Vorstellung



## Feinkost (2. Januar 2020)

Mein Sohn hat ein neues Bike.
Hier mal ein paar Bilder und Erfahrungsberichte mit Wiggle in der Abwicklung:

Bestellung und Versand ging problemlos. Worauf man sich allerdings nicht verlassen sollte ist das Paket-Tracking.
Bei mir hat es 11 Tage gedauert. Eigentlich sollte das Bike am 23.12. noch in Holland sein. 5 Min. später hat es dann noch glücklicherweise an der Tür geklingelt.
DHL hat es bei mir gebracht.

Testen konnten wir das Bike natürlich nicht. Beim Stadler haben wir kurz das Scott Roxter 24 getestet. Er war damit sehr zufrieden. Optik fanden wir beim Vitus dann doch besser. Zumal dort auch gleich hydraulische Disc von Tektro mit dabei waren.

Der Aufbau verlief dann etwas komplizierter. Wie auf den Bilder zu sehen sind hier und da die ersten Änderungen durchgeführt worden. Allerdings waren die Schrauben derart festgezogen... der Typ bei der Montage braucht echt weniger Kaffee oder einen Drehmomentschlüssel.
Am Vorbau war eine schraube schief eingedreht und hat natürlich das Gewinde neu geschnitten/verschnitten.
Steuersatz ist etwas fest... na ja und so ein paar Kleinigkeiten.
Schaltung habe ich auf Sram umgebaut. Leider ging auf den Freilauf keine 10er Kassette. Läuft jetzt halt als 9fach. Da werde ich aber noch einmal nacharbeiten.
Griffe sind dünner geworden, Sattel etwas breiter und leichter.
Bremsen sind dann noch mit einer Deore aus der Kiste ausgetauscht worden. Die verbaute Tektro war schon OK... wollte mir jetzt aber nicht anlesen wie die zu entlüften ist etc.

Was im Frühling noch geplant ist:


Carbonlenker
Carbon Sattelstütze
Umbau der Laufräder auf TL
Innenlager leichter
Steuersatz leichter

Hier ein paar Bilder:


----------



## giant_r (2. Januar 2020)

sieht nett aus. kannst du sagen, was das teil out of the box real wiegt, oder zumindest nach deinen umbauten?
was ich nicht verstehe, warum die 10fach nicht passt, oder ist da ein 9fach schraubkranz??verbaut?, denn ansonsten, wo 9fach passt geht auch 10fach.
viel spass mit dem teil


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## taroosan (2. Januar 2020)

Sehr schönes Rad.  Vor allem die Skinwall.  2,6 ist aber schon ganz schön fett. Für solche Schlappen fahren Meine zu defensiv.
Ausstattung und Gewichte interessieren mich auch immer.
Gab es schon ne Probefahrt?
Viel Spaß damit


----------



## Feinkost (3. Januar 2020)

Habe mich für die 2.6er Schlappen entschieden, um schwere Federgabeln zu sparen. Aktuell kommt das Bike auf 9,5 kg inkl. Pedalen.
Die Entwicklung ging von 12er Hot Rock, 16er Early Rider, 20er Frog Bike und jetzt das Vitus. Natürlich gibt es mittlerweile schon richtig leichte 24er. Die lassen sich das natürlich auch bezahlen. Woom off ist echt cool geworden. Kostet aber auch 749€ und ist 320 EUR teurer als das Vitus. Aktuell auch nur 1 Kg leichter. 
Wichtig war noch, dass die Überstandshöhe so gering wie möglich ist. Nach meiner Suche ist die vom Vitus am kleinsten. Somit kann er das Bike mit seiner Schrittlänge von 57cm jetzt schon fahren und sollte auch in 3 Jahren noch OK sein...
Laufräder haben wie immer auch hier das größte Potential. Vielleicht kommt im Frühjahr noch ein China-Laufradsatz. Kläre gerade noch die Zollkosten. Dann hat sich das auch mit dem Freilauf geklärt. War im übrigen ein 7fach verbaut.


----------



## taroosan (3. Januar 2020)

9,5 kg ist ein sehr guter Wert. 
Da können die Anbauteile eigentlich nicht wirklich schwer sein. Die Reifen sind ja schon bei 750gr.
Wenn Du zu den angegeben 8,6kg des Woom die Pedale (300gr) und Reifen (je 250 gr) dazu addierst bleiben gerade mal 100gr Unterschied.


----------



## Bastian_77 (3. Januar 2020)

Für den Preis sicher was cooles zum umbauen .... mehr Gänge und vll ne Federgabel


----------



## wombel74 (3. Januar 2020)

Beim 2020 Modell sind nur noch mechanische Scheibenbremsen verbaut. ?


----------



## Feinkost (5. Januar 2020)

wombel74 schrieb:


> Beim 2020 Modell sind nur noch mechanische Scheibenbremsen verbaut. ?


...nicht beim Vitus 24 Plus. Habe ja das 2020 Modell. Dort sind Tektro HD-M276 verbaut. Die Angaben im Datenblatt sind bei Wiggle nicht sauber. Die Fotos entsprechen der Lieferung zu 100%.


----------



## Feinkost (6. Januar 2020)

hier mal in der Wildbahn



mein Junge hat eine Schrittlänge von ca. 57cm.
Das Bike passt, mal sehen wann der nächste Wachstumsschub kommt 
Wichtig war, dass schnelles Absteigen schmerzfrei möglich ist. Beim Vitus echt gut gelöst, dass das Oberrohr sehr weit nach unten geht.
Early Rider, Oreba, Bube etc. waren alle höher. Scott Roxter kommt noch in die Richtung.

Dachte erst, dass der flache Lenkwinkel von 67 ungewohnt für ihn ist... damit kommt er prima zurecht und berab natürlich eine Spur sicherer.
Hier noch die Geodaten:


----------



## afru (7. Januar 2020)

Sieht echt gut aus, leider gibts da noch nichts in 26"


----------



## spümco (8. Januar 2020)

Danke für den Bericht, das Bike hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm, es macht aber in der Tat einen sehr sehr interessanten Eindruck.
Ich bin ja immer noch hin und herausrissen ob der Plus Bereifung - im schroffen Gelände sicher von Vorteil, im Normalfall eher zu viel Rollwiderstand oder was meinst Du?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bastian_77 (9. Januar 2020)

Der Rollwiderstand hängt doch zum größten Teil vom Luftdruck ab, für lange Strecken ohne Gelände einfach etwas mehr drauf. Zumindest würd ich das so machen...


----------



## spümco (9. Januar 2020)

Ja stimmt - aber das Mehrgewicht der Reifen war eigentlich der springende Punkt für mich.
Aber ggf. dann schmalere Reifen drauf


----------



## Feinkost (9. Januar 2020)

spümco schrieb:


> Danke für den Bericht, das Bike hatte ich bis jetzt noch gar nicht auf dem Schirm, es macht aber in der Tat einen sehr sehr interessanten Eindruck.
> Ich bin ja immer noch hin und herausrissen ob der Plus Bereifung - im schroffen Gelände sicher von Vorteil, im Normalfall eher zu viel Rollwiderstand oder was meinst Du?


...na ja, dass mit dem Rollwiderstand ist so ne Sache. Auf der einen Seite wollte ich schwere und billige Federelemente wie sie in der 24 Kid-Klasse üblich sind vermeiden, um das Gewicht gering zu halten. 
Gleichzeitig sollte das Bike so einfach wie möglich durch ihn selbst zu warten sein (natürlich wird der Papa mal helfen) Thema Selbständigkeit, Verantwortung usw. 
Daher war klar, dass Federelemente erst bei 26 Zoll kommen. 
Die Plus-Bereifung sollte daher etwas mehr Komfort. Ein bischen Federweg geben die ja auch frei. Sollten Touren anstehen, wird der Luftdruck einfach nach oben gesetzt. Man kann nicht alles haben.


----------



## Feinkost (9. Januar 2020)

spümco schrieb:


> Ja stimmt - aber das Mehrgewicht der Reifen war eigentlich der springende Punkt für mich.
> Aber ggf. dann schmalere Reifen drauf


Finde die Reifen rollen für ihr Gewicht v. 780g echt gut.
Heute war der Versuch die Dinger TL aufzubauen. Reifen sind lt. Vee nicht TL-Ready und auch der Versuch ging in die Hose.
Felgenband 30g wurde durch TL-Band 6g ersetzt. Da TL nicht läuft vorsorglich schon ein leichterer Schlauch bestellt. Werksschlauch hatte ganze 285g und nun 180g. Somit je Reifen 129g gesparrt. Insgesamt also ca. 260g für gerade mal 8 EUR Kosten.

Mühsam ernährt sich das.... 

Reifenalternativen sind:


Schwalbe Rocket Ron 2.35 mit ca. 500g
Schwalbe Smart Sam 2.35 mit ca. 620g
Maxxis Minion DHF 2.40 mit ca. 1.155g
Schwalbe Hans Dampf 2.35 mit ca. 770g

Mehr habe ich über 2.3 nicht gefunden.


----------



## LockeTirol (10. Januar 2020)

An sich finde ich das Rad seht interessant. Verstehe nur nicht, wie kann man einen dermaßen flachen Sitzwinkel auch noch mit einer Stütze mit Setback kombinieren?

Zum Thema Reifen, ich würde auf die Rocket Ron in 2,35 wechseln.


----------



## Feinkost (10. Januar 2020)

LockeTirol schrieb:


> An sich finde ich das Rad seht interessant. Verstehe nur nicht, wie kann man einen dermaßen flachen Sitzwinkel auch noch mit einer Stütze mit Setback kombinieren?
> 
> Zum Thema Reifen, ich würde auf die Rocket Ron in 2,35 wechseln.


...richtig. Aus diesem Grund kommt bald auch die neue Sattelstütze und ein neuer Lenker


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (10. Januar 2020)

Feinkost schrieb:


> ...na ja, dass mit dem Rollwiderstand ist so ne Sache. Auf der einen Seite wollte ich schwere und billige Federelemente wie sie in der 24 Kid-Klasse üblich sind vermeiden, um das Gewicht gering zu halten.
> Gleichzeitig sollte das Bike so einfach wie möglich durch ihn selbst zu warten sein (natürlich wird der Papa mal helfen) Thema Selbständigkeit, Verantwortung usw.
> Daher war klar, dass Federelemente erst bei 26 Zoll kommen.
> Die Plus-Bereifung sollte daher etwas mehr Komfort. Ein bischen Federweg geben die ja auch frei. Sollten Touren anstehen, wird der Luftdruck einfach nach oben gesetzt. Man kann nicht alles haben.



Alles genau so wie ich denke, ist halt nur die Frage, wo der Hauptanteil liegen wird.



Feinkost schrieb:


> Finde die Reifen rollen für ihr Gewicht v. 780g echt gut.
> Heute war der Versuch die Dinger TL aufzubauen. Reifen sind lt. Vee nicht TL-Ready und auch der Versuch ging in die Hose.
> Felgenband 30g wurde durch TL-Band 6g ersetzt. Da TL nicht läuft vorsorglich schon ein leichterer Schlauch bestellt. Werksschlauch hatte ganze 285g und nun 180g. Somit je Reifen 129g gesparrt. Insgesamt also ca. 260g für gerade mal 8 EUR Kosten.
> 
> ...



Danke für die Infos, ein paar Alternativen gibts also.



LockeTirol schrieb:


> An sich finde ich das Rad seht interessant. Verstehe nur nicht, wie kann man einen dermaßen flachen Sitzwinkel auch noch mit einer Stütze mit Setback kombinieren?



Was den Produktmanager dazu bewegt hat möchte ich gerne wissen.

@Feinkost - wie laufen die Naben?


----------



## Feinkost (11. Januar 2020)

@spümco: Die Naben laufen ein wenig rau, da zu fest angezogen. Ein wenig fett und etwas lockern geht. An der Stelle wurde echt gespart. 
Bald kommt aber ein neuer Laufradsatz den ich gestern für nur 50 EUR im Bikemarkt bekommen habe. 
Sind etwas leichter, sehen besser aus und sind nach Aussage des Verkäufers neu. Typ war wirklich cool drauf und schickt sie mir zur Ansicht. Wenn sie mir gefallen soll ich bezahlen. Sonst einfach zurücksenden


----------



## Feinkost (11. Januar 2020)

Was ist denn an dem Sitzwinkel von 73 Grad so verkehrt?
Ist doch kein Tourenbike oder Citybike...
Stelle es mir auch schwierig vor wie man sonst so einen niedrigen Einstieg bekommen soll. Da wandert das Sitzrohr doch zwangsläufig schon zurück. Oder hab ich gerade einen Denkfehler... normale CC Bikes haben nach meiner Erfahrung 73,5 oder 74 Grad...

Beim Lenkwinkel von 69 hatte ich sorge ob das geht. Er kommt damit bisher klasse zurecht und der Lehrer hat es heute bestätigt  Gab eine Verkehrsübung in der Schule


----------



## zr0wrk (13. Januar 2020)

Feinkost schrieb:


> Heute war der Versuch die Dinger TL aufzubauen. Reifen sind lt. Vee nicht TL-Ready und auch der Versuch ging in die Hose.


Das überrascht mich. Ich habe diese Reifen in 20 x 2,6" tubeless montiert. Klar schwitzten sie anfangs ein wenig, aber sie halten die Luft.


----------



## Feinkost (13. Januar 2020)

zr0wrk schrieb:


> Das überrascht mich. Ich habe diese Reifen in 20 x 2,6" tubeless montiert. Klar schwitzten sie anfangs ein wenig, aber sie halten die Luft.


...liegt bestimmt an der Felge. Versuche am Wochenende den neuen LRS. Mal sehen.


----------



## thk0106 (22. Januar 2020)

Ich spiele auch mit dem Gedanken das Bike für meinen Junior zu kaufen. Kann man da einen Ständer montieren? Er möchte unbedingt einen haben und regte sich schon bei seinem Canyon auf, dass es dafür keinen gab.?


----------



## Bastian_77 (22. Januar 2020)

Wenn doch keiner ran passt ist das doch um so besser 

Aber passen denn nicht die für an die Kettenstrebe/SItzstrebe überall ?


----------



## thk0106 (22. Januar 2020)

Beim Grand Canyon AL 20 war ich zu doof für ?‍♂️


----------



## paradox (24. Februar 2020)

Feinkost schrieb:


> Mein Sohn hat ein neues Bike.
> Hier mal ein paar Bilder und Erfahrungsberichte mit Wiggle in der Abwicklung:
> 
> Bestellung und Versand ging problemlos. Worauf man sich allerdings nicht verlassen sollte ist das Paket-Tracking.
> ...


 Danke für deinen Bericht und den Test. Ich werde es auch bestellen. Und ein Paar Parts habe ich noch zu Hause und dann nach und nach Updaten. Wenn ich unter 9 bin, bin ich happy. Der Preis ist, denke ich fair und es es erstmal alles dran was man braucht. Zumal man über anbau-parts einiges an Farbe rausholen/dran bauen/austauschen kann ?


----------



## spümco (24. Februar 2020)

Hähä, habe es gestern auch bestellt und habe ähnliche Gedanken zum weiteren Werdegang- danke nochmal für den Hinweis auf das Rad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spümco (25. Februar 2020)

Feinkost schrieb:


> ...liegt bestimmt an der Felge. Versuche am Wochenende den neuen LRS. Mal sehen.


Hast Du mal den originalen LRS auf die Waage gelegt?


----------



## Joshy1982 (28. Mai 2020)

Hi,
das Bike sieht absolut top aus. Ich bin auf der Suche nach dem 20 Zoll Rad.
Leider kann ich es niergends zum Bestellen finde.
Kann mir hier jemand weiter helfen?


----------

